# Puking in Aspen



## AspenHuckster (Apr 16, 2009)

So we have a legit foot at 6600' here in the roaring fork valley (Basalt) I can't even imagine what its like up near the mountains anyone want to get after it the next few days. I'm down for whatever, let me know. Looks like the marble area may be getting crushed maybe head that way?

Ben
970-673-6061


----------



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

I thought you were going to say that it is now illegal to puke in public in Apen, lol.

We got over 15in in Eagle.


----------



## colsurfer (Feb 23, 2009)

Did you get after it Ben? I don't have my blackberry any more but my number is the same give me a call or text when your ready to do some boating. Andy and I just hit the lower narrows on the poudre...It was low but fun.


----------



## AspenHuckster (Apr 16, 2009)

Hey Nick,
Great to hear from you! We skinned up Snowmass today, long hike, but well worth it, about a foot and half with serious drifts above 10,000 and still coming down. I broke my thumb in two places skiing earlier this month, so though skiing works I can't grip my paddle yet. I'm hoping to test it out in two or three more weeks, then we should definitely meet up and boat. If you guys are still skiing we should make some turns. I'm a big fan of the ski/kayak days too which should be prime in summit/eagle/pitkin in a few weeks. Anyways hope all is well with you, Heidi, and the dogs! And say hi to Andy for me too! My number is 970-673-6061 and I'm on here frequently as well. Stay in Touch!


----------



## mr. compassionate (Jan 13, 2006)

I'd puke on myself too if I lived with all of those degenerates in Aspen.


----------

